# Lighting question



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a 60x18x26” 120 gallon tank that currently has 2 Chinese black box 165w lights on it

I’m starting a fish room in my basement for my hospital tank and a frag tank

I want to transfer the 2 current lights to my basement and get a new set of lights for the display tank 

I’ve been looking at the twentysix’s and fiftytwo’s along with the kessil lights

I just don’t know how many of each I would need depending on which direction I went 

Or should I be going back to t5’s

Not in any rush here but wanted some feedback

My tank currently has a mix of sps,lps and other soft corals

Open to suggestions 

Thanks

Homam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

*lights*

Homy go with T5 with Reefbrites. After using Radions for 6 years i switched to T5/Reefbrite combo on my new build (Redsea Reefer 450)...Very happy with the T5 results on my lagoon....


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey thanks

But I guess now should I be going with 48” length or 60” length fixture




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

*t5*

On my reefer 450 whose length is exactly same as your tank i went with 6 bulb 48" long fixture...60" long will be way over kill.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

+1 on the t5 reefbrite combo. Had this set up then went to led and then back to t5 and reefbrite.
Go with 48 and put lower light stuff on the ends or open swim area with a low light island on one end.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

The t5s are great for growth. Halide are better but just to expensive to run. I've never run them just for that reason. And the added LED helps colours really pop.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Completely agreed with Matt....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

